# old G.E. stove



## gary smithmier (Jan 15, 2006)

I just bought an old General electric stove at a garage sale for $65.00. It in very good shape and every thing works on it just fine.  I have been looking for the model number on the internet to find out what year it is. But run into every model like it that was made between 1949 to 1970 and none of them match it. 
  The model number on the inside plate is j4390l2wh139. Can any one help me out whit this stove?


  thanks..


----------

